# model shoot (NSFW)



## raider (Feb 8, 2009)

visiting the south and wanted to take photos of the beach, but it's much better with scenery in the foreground...


----------



## jlykins (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice. I'm not sure how I feel about the selective coloring in the last one. I think it may have been better all black and white, or desaturate the bluejeans just a bit so that they aren't so bold and strong. Also, it doesn't matter to me, but some might want a NSFW seeing as all that's covered is her nipple in the first one. Doesn't bother me though.


----------



## raider (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah, you're right... hey!  what are you doing surfing the net at work - get to work!!  Just kidding.  Thanks


----------



## stsinner (Feb 9, 2009)

That's a gorgeous model-love the eyes in 4.


----------



## jlykins (Feb 9, 2009)

raider said:


> yeah, you're right... hey! what are you doing surfing the net at work - get to work!! Just kidding. Thanks


 

Ha ha. That's where I get most of my surfing done.


----------

